# Talking slowly- What type or functions is this characteristic of?



## skogprinsessa (Apr 11, 2010)

My 13-year-old sister is extremely intelligent and uses speech in a very sophisticated way for her age, but seems to formulate sentences very slowly and takes a long time to organize her thoughts- she is overly meticulous about making sure she says everything EXACTLY the way she wants it to sound. Is there a certain type that exhibits this characteristic?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

That is a huge part of the Ti function.

any of the TPs, and ITPs have it as their primary.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

My INTJ cousin does that, as does my ISTJ uncle (his dad). I don't know if this is type related.... I could see this related to IxTx types.

I talk rather fast and it comes out: _warble warble warble mumbo jumbo blaahhhh_


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm an INTJ and I don't know anybody who talks faster - or can listen to those as fast - as me.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

INFJs have Ti as their tertiary.. wonder if that matters. I take a long time to think and process my thoughts before speaking. If I speak without thinking, my sentences are always broken into pieces and where one breaks, a new one starts..which breaks again eventually.. And my eyes are fluttering about wildly.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

skogprinsessa said:


> My 13-year-old sister is extremely intelligent and uses speech in a very sophisticated way for her age, but seems to formulate sentences very slowly and takes a long time to organize her thoughts- she is overly meticulous about making sure she says everything EXACTLY the way she wants it to sound. Is there a certain type that exhibits this characteristic?


Ti function. I'm INTP and I talk slowly, organized and meticulously for the same purpose, I want to say exactly what I have in my mind, and I want the listener understand exactly what I want to say. But this happens when I'm in reflexive mode (Ti), when I'm a bit euphoric (Ne) or under stress I can talk really fast, hard to understand.


----------



## skogprinsessa (Apr 11, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> That is a huge part of the Ti function.
> 
> any of the TPs, and ITPs have it as their primary.


Okay, that makes sense...cause I was thinking she might be an INTP!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> That is a huge part of the Ti function.
> 
> any of the TPs, and ITPs have it as their primary.


What the hell? You are an entp with an enneagram 3 with a 2 (helper) wing? WTF? I've never heard of that?


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

A 3w2 ENTP is quite possible - Try extraverted 4 :laughing: That's insanity.

I'm contantly criticised by my ISTJ dad and maternal, INT grandfather of muttering, mumbling, talking too fast, and not speaking 'one word at a time'. They value coherernce. I find speaking to them a little strange, because it feels like I'm speaking rather slowly.

My INTP philosophy teacher also tells me to '_slow down_' from time to time.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Me, me, me!*

Is this about having long pauses between responses or is she slow in pronouncing each word? I see this as a couple of different things where I have had each at times. In terms of having pauses I can relate to that as while I am an INTJ, it isn't that uncommon for me to want to find something great to say and it may take a little thinking and figuring to get there. Thus while someone may wonder what I'm doing, I am thinking internally and my thoughts aren't ready to be announced to the world yet.

On the other side, there are times where I will slowly say everything but this is usually with some intended effect. If I get anxious I will speed up my speech which can be a problem for some people as I really can go at quite the clip. Not as fast as the guy that did the "Micro Machines" TV ads years ago but fast enough that I can kill a conversation this way at times.


----------



## skogprinsessa (Apr 11, 2010)

jbking said:


> Is this about having long pauses between responses or is she slow in pronouncing each word? I see this as a couple of different things where I have had each at times. In terms of having pauses I can relate to that as while I am an INTJ, it isn't that uncommon for me to want to find something great to say and it may take a little thinking and figuring to get there. Thus while someone may wonder what I'm doing, I am thinking internally and my thoughts aren't ready to be announced to the world yet.
> 
> On the other side, there are times where I will slowly say everything but this is usually with some intended effect. If I get anxious I will speed up my speech which can be a problem for some people as I really can go at quite the clip. Not as fast as the guy that did the "Micro Machines" TV ads years ago but fast enough that I can kill a conversation this way at times.


She pronounces each word slowly.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Linus said:


> INFJs have Ti as their tertiary.. wonder if that matters. I take a long time to think and process my thoughts before speaking. If I speak without thinking, my sentences are always broken into pieces and where one breaks, a new one starts..which breaks again eventually.. And my eyes are fluttering about wildly.


Yeah, I relate to that. It probably is sometime to do with Ti... maybe N of some kind? (Coming to conclusions slower?)


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

My grandfather is an IxTx (I'm really leaning towards ISTJ, but INTJ/INTP are certainly possible as well), and he talks extremely slow. He always has to think for a long time before he answers a question, and it can get really, really, really annoying for me. I'm an impatient person, so I often get so frustrated to the point that I have to get a bit of an attitude with him and tell him I need him to hurry up and answer the question, because I'm in a hurry. I try not to do this, but sometimes it just happens. It just really annoys me. According to my grandmother, he has been that way his entire life. 

I know somebody from this site (I will not give any names, but I'm sure they will know who they are when/if they see this), an ISTP, who seems to take a while to answer questions. I can recall a couple of times I have asked this person questions, and it seems like they have to think quite a long time before they're able to answer the question. There's nothing wrong with this, and I don't want this person to think I'm complaining about them or anything, but yeah... It just gets to me. I expect people to be able to answer a question immediately, not have to think about an answer and take several minutes to give me that answer. 

It's all good though. I just need to learn to be more patient.

But yeah, I've mostly noticed this in IxTx types.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I know both an INTJ and an INTP IRL who speak meticulously. Although both are incredibly intelligent, I find that the INTJ is a tad more gifted with his vocabulary. I find that the INTP often tailors his conversation a bit more according to his audience. That might be because he is using his Ne, which is a bit more inclusive of others and the "whole picture". The INTJ uses Te when dealing with others. This might slow him down when finding the most accurate words to express his meaning, regardless of whether they may leave some of their audience behind.

So perhaps it is Te??


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

btw regardless of Ti
she might even be an HSP 







laurie17 said:


> Yeah, I relate to that. It probably is sometime to do with Ti... maybe N of some kind? (Coming to conclusions slower?)


Yea^^ That's a good idea. Looking for possibilities, connections while speaking at the same time...


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

only people who are conscious about how their pace affect communication.roud:


----------



## Strappado (May 15, 2010)

I've always spoken quite quickly, to be honest. It could just be a person-to-person type of deal, as opposed to something common to any type.


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

I speak slowly... but then again I have a drawl. roud:


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Fun thread - my dh definitely has long pauses between thoughts, often just sits quietly after I've asked him a question and I have to remind him to let me know if he is thinking about my question or just 'sitting there' lol. Then when he does respond he is slow in getting the words out. BUT- if he is talking about JAVA/Flash stuff he is more 'up to speed'. (His full 'type' is still up in the air at this point. But he is an introvert, and a thinker for sure (the jury is still out on the S/N and J/P) (He tested ISTJ but I am sooo sure he is INTP) 

Do you get a long well with your sister skogprinsessa? Is it natural for you to let her take her time to get things 'out'? I'm sure when I was younger I had less patience for this slow talking trait, but after 10+ years of marriage I am getting much better at it and it allows me to work on my own Ti. :happy:


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

skogprinsessa said:


> She pronounces each word slowly.


Is she aware of how her speech is perceived? In other words, does she know that she speaks slowly? I just thought of this question now as I know I can be in that camp of people that don't know something is a problem unless someone tells me it is. There are lots of societal rules that I may find annoying but until I am told about them, why should I do any them? Examples if someone needs a few are not wearing the same clothes for multiple days without washing them, showering regularly, chewing with one's mouth closed, and not walking around naked in the office.


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

Huh. I'm an intp. I speak rather quickly when it comes to small talk, or casual careless conversation in general, cuz in such cases precision of meaning is not really required. Sometimes so fast that people have to ask me to repeat myself -- caused, I think, by nervousness with social situations. 

But when I'm trying to express an idea/opinion properly... I slow down a lot more. (That is, if I'm thinking on the spot. I don't have this problem with rehearsed speeches) For reasons already mentioned by others.

I don't know if this is a Ti thing, or if this could help but... my reactions also tend to be slow. I've been described as 'not very responsive'. It's like all external stimuli has to pass through a wall of meticulous Ti analysis before it really hits me. (likewise, all internal unformed thoughts have to pass through that same wall before I allow them to emerge as words) To illustrate:

- someone tells a joke
- me thinking: oh god, this is funny
- five seconds later, after thinking about the joke more, I start laughing
- everyone else: ...you only just got it? 
(it's not that I was slow to get the joke -- I got it the same time as everyone else did -- it's just that there happened to be a lag time between me understanding the joke, and me laughing at it)

I've also heard Ti being described as a 'delayed/slow thought process', if it comes accompanied with undeveloped Ne. 

- I see my dad carrying a bunch of plastic bags. *Me:* oh, where did you go?
- The answer hits me like, a millisecond before he replies. *Me thinking:* oh right, he'd told me just now that he'd gone to Robinsons. *Dad:* I went to Robinsons.
(this leads me to ask a lot of 'obvious' questions in which I realize the answer before the person replies)

I don't know if this'll be helpful but... yeah :laughing:


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

AWESOME touched! You sound a lot like my husband! I'm impressed you know this about yourself too - - I rarely get my hubby to tell me what's goin' on inside that cute head of his and so I kind of have fun imagining I'm getting to know him better by reading about other INTPs! :laughing:


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

lullabyblossom said:


> AWESOME touched! You sound a lot like my husband! I'm impressed you know this about yourself too - - I rarely get my hubby to tell me what's goin' on inside that cute head of his and so I kind of have fun imagining I'm getting to know him better by reading about other INTPs! :laughing:


 have I just unwittingly aided in the betrayal of a fellow intp?! *internally combusts from guilt and selfhatred*


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

touched said:


> have I just unwittingly aided in the betrayal of a fellow intp?! *internally combusts from guilt and selfhatred*


 LOL --- I'll never tell --- Mums the word. :wink:


----------



## FrozenFire (Aug 18, 2009)

Talking slowly is unrelated to any particular function or type.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

My INTP ex and my ISFJ mom both speak slowly. 
I speak quickly as does my ISTJ dad.
So I don't see a correlation...


----------



## rainingthroughmyhead (Jun 15, 2010)

i speak rather slowly... mostly because it's not something i'm skilled at... and also because i'm worrying about what the other person is thinking and feeling...


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

i recently wandered into introspection and noticed that whilst brainstorming it is common (in my particular case) to speak faster (also carelessly), what could be related to stressful Ne-Ti usage (i judged myself as feeling stressed). Normally i notice my temper to be rather passive and unstressed, which is determinant in the attitude of being able to listen and clarify; in general when i do care about outer-world it is necessary for me to be unstressed. When i'm pressured (of course this noticing of the pressure is an intrinsic interpretation which can be managed to be shifted; at least in my case) to answer my Ni-Te blocks and i start to force ideas as to appear cleverly enough so that people won't notice my brainstorming attitude. Nevertheless this usually results in information loss from my part and possibly disinformation sharing by my part; The relationship between this and the average 5'ves personality attitude from enneagram seems to be possibly relevant.
Any comments?


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

MensSuperMateriam said:


> Ti function. I'm INTP and I talk slowly, organized and meticulously for the same purpose, *I want to say exactly what I have in my mind, and I want the listener understand exactly what I want to say.* But this happens when I'm in reflexive mode (Ti), when I'm a bit euphoric (Ne) or under stress I can talk really fast, hard to understand.


Yeah, I will agree. Ti function. Especially characteristic IxTPs. While I am definitely an INFP, I originally tested as an INTP. I have a well rounded T, probably due to my interactions with my ENTP father while growing up. I have often scored borderline on the T-F scale. While I know this means a completely different set of functions, I do share some similarities with INTPs at times. While this is not one I exhibit all the time, I do know the feeling of: " I want to say exactly what I have in my mind, and I want the listener understand exactly what I want to say." However, as a primary Fi-user I often exhibit this most when trying to explain my feelings accurately to someone else. I know some ofter people who have Ti has a Tertiary function and they sometimes don't even say anything at all if they can't put it exactly right, which can be very frustrating, lol.




skogprinsessa said:


> My 13-year-old sister is extremely intelligent and uses speech in a very sophisticated way for her age, but seems to formulate sentences very slowly and takes a long time to organize her thoughts- she is overly meticulous about making sure she says everything EXACTLY the way she wants it to sound. Is there a certain type that exhibits this characteristic?


Also most INTPs I've met are extremely intelligent.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I think my Te makes me want to talk fast to "get things done". I can see how slow talking can be related to Ti. I've also heard that introverts in general take longer to respond than extroverts because they hear->process->reflect->respond whereas extroverts hear->process->respond->reflect.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be Ni. With Ni, with all those data points, you sometimes lose track of the connections. So you pause to relink them, if you had to stop for some reason.

I guess Ti would do the same for a different reason. With Ti, you're making sure it's following a principle, and possibly linking to another thing using Ne.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

That sounds like Ni + Te to me.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Everyone keeps saying Ti, but I don't talk particularly slowly, I can talk too fast sometimes. I'm thinking of other IxTPs too and I don't see them as slow talkers. Ne seems to want to move you along...
Many INFJs seem to talk slowly


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I get told off by my mum if I speak too fast, but it's usually only out of nervousness.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

it could be like foreseeing, connecting the dots, and slowly predicting what will happen in the future. Ne would be a lot faster with their "this, then, that.", and it's easier to follow.


----------



## locofoco (Apr 5, 2011)

I've noticed INFJs tend to speak quite uniquely, and fairly consistent between each person, too! Like if you watch any videos, we all tend to talk the same. A lot of weight and meaning to each word, random pauses between words, then suddenly when we're excited you need subtitles or something because there's no way someone can talk that fast. And the entire time our eyeballs are never one place at once.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

ISFPs may speak slowly as well. They can have a hard time expressing what they want to say in words, so instead of risking such things as spoonerisms (oh lawdy my spoonerisms), some might choose to slow down their speech entirely.

I envy how my INTP mate can usually say precisely what he wants to say. That is, whenever he feels like explaining things to you.


----------

